# The B&W Challenge needs a new host



## zulu42 (Jun 15, 2022)

Hey B&W fans: would somebody like to volunteer to post the B&W challenges? At least for a while?

I feel badly because I haven't been able to dedicate the attention necessary to post and participate properly. My focus has been drawn elsewhere, to the detriment of other participants.

Maybe you have an interest in continuing the challenges? Volunteer here!


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm very happy to report @gk fotografie has agreed to resume hosting the B&W challenge for a time. There has been excellent photography along with inspiring attempts in the challenges. I'm excited to see what GK will bring out of us next!


----------

